# Slow this weekend



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I wasn't planing on surf fishing this weekend, but at the last minuet some friends called and wanted to come down, so we went anyway.
I already knew that the combination of the full moon and light winds would make fishing tough, but sitting on the beach drinking beer still beats working around the house.
Let me explain why I knew the fishing would be bad. Fishing during a full moon can be feast or famine. I've had some epic days fishing a full moon, but I've also been skunked. It's basically like flipping a coin, you win or you lose, this time I lost. If I had my choice of only fishing one weekend out of the month, it would never be during a full moon.The main reason I knew it would be bad is because of the light wind. Light wind means no waves, no waves mean no bars and guts, and when there are no breaking waves to stir up all the little crab, shrimp, and other sea life that the fish feed on, the fish just leave. The same place I fished 2 weeks ago where there was 2' difference between the bar and the gut was a flat waste land. 
We still had fun and caught a few, but it was really slow.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

few more


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*nice report as always*

great report as always... Friday is the day for us, and well be there frequently!!


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

That doesn't look like a bad haul to me! I will be down there Oct 20th-24th and the forecast is for a last quarter moon. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and we can catch some fish!


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

How far out were the reds?
What were you using for bait??


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

thinshavings said:


> How far out were the reds?
> What were you using for bait??


The bigger ones were on cut mullet and the smaller ones on jumbo shrimp. I was casting where the second gut was suppose to be, but because of the calm conditions the guts were filled in.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

your idea of really slow and mine are 2 different things! Glad you had a good day.........


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

On days like that, do you ever work lures for trout?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

223AI said:


> On days like that, do you ever work lures for trout?


 I used to before they dropped the limit down to 5, now its not worth my time. Why battle the waves, jellyfish, stingrays, and sharks and cast until my arm hurts just to catch 5 little fish , when I can sit in my chair drinking cold beer and catch huge fish.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> I used to before they dropped the limit down to 5, now its not worth my time. Why battle the waves, jellyfish, stingrays, and sharks and cast until my arm hurts just to catch 5 little fish , when I can sit in my chair drinking cold beer and catch huge fish.


Lol sounds like a plan there


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Slow fishing sure makes for some great beer drinking.


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> I used to before they dropped the limit down to 5, now its not worth my time. Why battle the waves, jellyfish, stingrays, and sharks and cast until my arm hurts just to catch 5 little fish , when I can sit in my chair drinking cold beer and catch huge fish.


Lol thats quite some deep thoughts

^^^^AGREEE


----------

